# heat stress or nute burn?????



## DaRookie123 (Aug 1, 2009)

was wondering if some of the pros on here could give a noob a hand.

Trying to figure whether this is heat related or the result of a little overly ambitous nute feed..

things are starting to improve i cut back on how close i had the lights... and i also cut back on the nutes guess i should have alternated remedies so i could figure out the cause.....


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 1, 2009)

having problems myself. hope you figure it out, imo, they look damn good. good luck


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the props they are comin back around... im sure with the help of the pros on here( priceless information) we can determine a cause so i wont make that same mistake again....lol

DaRookie123


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 2, 2009)

DaRookie123 said:
			
		

> was wondering if some of the pros on here could give a noob a hand.
> 
> Trying to figure whether this is heat related or the result of a little overly ambitous nute feed..
> 
> things are starting to improve i cut back on how close i had the lights... and i also cut back on the nutes guess i should have alternated remedies so i could figure out the cause.....


 
Hi Dar,    great questions/observations, one more would be "Did I over water?" It's hard to tell but you've got to keep these and a zillion other factors in check.
  Many easy mistakes are:
 over water
over nutes
lights too close

    Besides those, there's only another dozen ways to screw up! But those are the common ones...temp, pH, ppm's, humid, insects, disease, etc...  you'll get there. Just keep them all close and on track and it takes an Act of God or Murphy's Law to screw up!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 2, 2009)

how often do you water? what are your temps? a good guide is if its to hot on the back of your hand the light might be to close. what are you feeding and how much, how often? answer these questions and im sure someone will get you an answer.. good luck


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 2, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how often do you water? what are your temps? a good guide is if its to hot on the back of your hand the light might be to close. what are you feeding and how much, how often? answer these questions and im sure someone will get you an answer.. good luck


 
the plants are just strting the 20th day of 12/12
using 400w hps
growing in mg soil and using the flowering fert also made by MG( er i know, i know.lol)
these are from bagseed( trying to find a seedbank and get enuf moxy to order some good strain) was a tasty bag though
I water when they need it.. or should say when the the cheap three prong probe ive got inserted in soil tells me they need it it also measures the light and ph (just found out that its not to accurate on the ph testing though) 
have been adding nutes every third watering using directions as found on the container. 

Have just moved the lights up quite a bit had it only bout 10"off them. I was trying to squelch some stretch ive got as its going to present a problem real soon with my grow space.(Any advice there appreciated too) have only about 16 inches left of usable vertical space so hope they stop moving on up soon and just start filling out

Thanks for the response sorry bout not givin enough info...lol am a bit embarrassed after everything ive read regarding the use of MG products. but being a bit leary( read paranoid) of ordering grow stuff on the net it was all that was available to me at the time


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 2, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hi Dar, great questions/observations, one more would be "Did I over water?" It's hard to tell but you've got to keep these and a zillion other factors in check.
> Many easy mistakes are:
> over water
> over nutes
> ...


 
thanks for the info..

Did take into account that maybe i was not givin enuf water never occured to me that maybe givin em to much...oh and by the way ole Murphy and me.....We Go WAYYYYY back......lol


----------



## Alistair (Aug 2, 2009)

DaRookie, most people here won't use MG soil, because they claim that it isn't formulated for growing marijuana. I understand that using it, especially during flowering is a bad idea, because not only is it not made for flowering MJ plants, but every time you water nutrients are be released and made available to the plant. Because of this, the plants tend to get over-fertilized.  However, for whatever reason, your plants look pretty good.  Be careful not to give too many nutes.  

Also, invest a little money in a decent digital pH meter.  Your three prong meter is good for checking moisture in the soil, but as you suspected, it isn't good for measuring pH.


There's one grower on this site who knows how to use MG soil. Hopefully he'll come around and help out.  What proportions of N, P, and K does MG soil have?  Perhaps if we knew this about MG, we would be able to give you some suggestions.


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> .....What proportions of N, P, and K does MG soil have? Perhaps if we knew this about MG, we would be able to give you some suggestions.


 
thanks for the response the npk rating on MG soil is 15-5-10 I have not "fed " them in a few days hoping to reduce the curling down and inward of my new growth leaves. They are due for water soon. Think i will only go about a quarter strength on the nutes this go around and perhaps wait until the fourth watering after that to give them any more. They're appearing a lot healthier after a couple of days with the light raised. Now if i can just get a handle on this vertical growth. I am running outta room fast with zero option of putting them somewhere else. The lights are about to go out for the day but have taken the tallest cola and pulled slightly to the side with twine and have reduced a bit of the height only thing i know to do


Thanks

Darookie123


----------



## Alistair (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, those N,P,K percentages look pretty good for flowering.  Maybe a bit more potassium wouldn't hurt?  I don't know for sure.  Your plants don't look that bad to me.  Maybe the MG soil that you have isn't all that bad.  Wait around, and hopefully you'll get more responses.

Just an after-thought:  Maybe you don't need to add any fertilizer for the remainder of the grow, depending on how old the soil is.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 3, 2009)

The curling under IMO looks to be over nute(nute burn) but this normaly will be followed w/ crispy tips. The curling around shows heat stress. Maby add fan(s) at conopy level


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 3, 2009)

If you search through some archives and look up( The Brothersgrunt ) he uses MG and you may find some useful pointers in his threads ! Peace and good luck !


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 3, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> The curling under IMO looks to be over nute(nute burn) but this normaly will be followed w/ crispy tips. The curling around shows heat stress. Maby add fan(s) at conopy level


 Thanks will give that a try they have improving since raisin the lights



			
				purplephazes said:
			
		

> If you search through some archives and look up( The Brothersgrunt ) he uses MG and you may find some useful pointers in his threads ! Peace and good luck !


 
thanks have read most all the mster growers threads and am continuing to learn from everyone on this site   Thanks



			
				Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Actually, those N,P,K percentages look pretty good for flowering. Maybe a bit more potassium wouldn't hurt? I don't know for sure. Your plants don't look that bad to me. Maybe the MG soil that you have isn't all that bad. Wait around, and hopefully you'll get more responses.
> 
> Just an after-thought: Maybe you don't need to add any fertilizer for the remainder of the grow, depending on how old the soil is.


 
 ya know i might just take you up on that advice there are much improved will post a couple pics when i get back in town  thanks so much for your input


----------



## dirk2420 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not to sure and am no master grower myself, but isn't 15-5-10 a bit high on the nit side for flowering? Could lower nit also help with the stretch some as well? I'm not sure about either of these ideas, but I thought you went with low nit during flowering? anyone?


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 4, 2009)

i didnt see any burning tips that would indicate to me nute burn but the curling twisting leaves makes me think you have a PH issue.  you said you were using a PH probe that was crap so imo there is the problem.  

i understand that to check the PH in soil you need to check the runoff after watering good.  this runoff will be an accurate measure of PH.  i am using FFOF soil and my run-off is .5 point lower than what i water with.

im new at growing so if im mistaken please someone correct me.


----------



## bshack79 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm using MG moisture control and my swiss cheese from Nirvana is beautiful.. the biggest and most perfect plant I have ever grew.. In the same soil I am growing some bagseed nug.. just like you.. the bagseed looks just like yours.. skinny and dry... while right next door my seed I bought from nirvana is georgous... the bag seed might be your problem.. get some good genetics.. it makes all the difference


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 6, 2009)

bshack79 said:
			
		

> I'm using MG moisture control and my swiss cheese from Nirvana is beautiful.. the biggest and most perfect plant I have ever grew.. In the same soil I am growing some bagseed nug.. just like you.. the bagseed looks just like yours.. skinny and dry... while right next door my seed I bought from nirvana is georgous... the bag seed might be your problem.. get some good genetics.. it makes all the difference


 

hey bshack thanks for the input. You prolly hit the nail on the head there...last time i grew i used some chronic seeds i acquired from a friend (NLx Bluberry) used the same soil and nutes and had no problem whatsoever yield was modest but the smoke was incredible i fully intend on getting some good gentics soon jsut havent decided on a quality seedbank to deal with.. thinking attitude and have looked at amsterdam seed company they have a great deal 20 free with order....but being the careful / paranoid  one i am havent taken the plunge....

My bagseed nugs are much improved and are doing well with the exception of a little leaf curl on one of the colas will post some pics as soon as i get back from vacation thanks again for the input :watchplant:


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 6, 2009)

:watchplant: i wanna see pics......


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Darookie...

Your issues might be nute related issue brought on by a ph imbalance if you've been feeding the MG soil with additional ferts as well.  What was the NPK of the ferts you gave them?  They may have gotten too much of a given element and maybe this was made worse by a ph issue.  Recently I asked an 'organic guru' - Bill, the owner of Blue Mountain Organics what he does to check his soil's ph.  Bill has been an organic gardener for a very long time and he is all about the soil.  When it comes to soil ph I had always thought that checking runoff with my digital ph meter was the way to go and while it's a useful indicator he had more to say on the matter:

Dirtyolsouth,  

Concerning pH measurement:  In my opinion, the accuracy of  the reading depends on the quality of the measureing meter.  A soil probe pH meter with a detailed, graduated readings scale, tends to be pretty accurate.  A cheap, general range soil pH meter, will only give you a ballpark reading ( I trust these less ).  With using runoff water to measure pH, you tend to get more  influence from the pH of the water being used than the soil, which can skew the reading.

For soil pH measurement, a good quality soil probe pH meter is
best.  The kind I speak of has a flexible wire run in a protective
casing to the hard probe. The scale on the meter is much more detailed
and these tend to cost between $ 30 and $ 60.

Rapi-Test Brand is a really accurate soil pH meter with a good
service life. The key to years of service, is to rinse off and dry off
the soil probe after use. We have one that is 5 years old, that still
reads very accurately.

Bill, Blue Mountain Organics


I hope this helps...   As far as your plant height goes... Welcome to the world of indoor gardening!   You can bend them a little more each day and tie them down.   If you can avoid any pruning now that you're flowering it's best so bending and tying is your best option.

Peace!


----------



## DaRookie123 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for the very informative reply....like i said i learn something new eevery day on this site thanks to folks like you ...I have begun to tie them down a little every day....cept for this week am outta town on vacation so they are with babysitter...lol with instructions to water only if they get thirsty....i did make the mistake of adding nutes to it and im sure i have a ph prob thanks for the info on how to check it


DaRookie


----------



## bshack79 (Aug 8, 2009)

hey DaRookie I'm glad your babies are comming back around.. I don't know what to do about my little bagseed bi#$h. I am just hoping she can recover before winter gets here.  hehe


----------

